# What week did you go into labor (WITHOUT INDUCTION) with your FIRST child?



## liz_legend

:flower: Alright, I'm getting impatient and want to know when you all went into labor so that I can hope to go around 38 or 39 :)

*VOTE IN THE POLL ABOVE!*

_*Research *Source: https://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/233200.html
Stats I've come across - 

The Calculating Due Dates (https://www.transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/birthed/duedatespaper.htm) page also has a graph with percentages broken down per week, from extrapolated data from different sources. It states that births break down as follows (from eyeballing the bar graph):

Before 37 weeks: 4%
37 weeks: 5%
38-39 weeks: 10%
39-40 weeks: 20%
40-41 weeks: 35%
41-42 weeks: 20%
Over 42 weeks: 10%
(the numbers do not add up to 100%, but unfortunately data is not given for the graph)
_


----------



## mothercabbage

41+1 xx


----------



## Torz

i voted 38-39 as i went in to labour naturally at 38+6

I'm convinced it was having sex & orgasming that set me off :blush:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Went on day of 39w :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

my waters broke at 39 +6


----------



## mrsraggle

My waters went naturally at 40+13 but I ended up being induced at 40+14 because nothing started on its own!


----------



## Kiddo

I went at 40+3


----------



## fairy1984

40+4 :)


----------



## lynnikins

40 +3 i started off on labor probably started at 40 +10 he was born 40+13


----------



## Guppy051708

I am a childbirth educator, and studies reveal that a first time mom goes about 1 week and 1 day overdue. (its different for everyone though, as its just an average). I would just assume you'll go over and then be happily surprised if you dont :D It makes it much easier, mentally, when your in that mindset.

I went into labor on my own at 41+4 (with PROM) and i gave birth at 41+5


----------



## teal

I went into labour at 41 weeks and my son was born the same day xx


----------



## Samantha675

My water broke at 39+4, and he was born 39+5. I was actually disappointed. I expected and was well prepared to go at least a week over. My son had other ideas. I don't hold on to my due date, the baby is born when it is all ready to go.


----------



## Guppy051708

^We dont even tell ppl the EDD (except for BnB ;)) we just tell ppl, "the baby will be here by mid march". That keeps a lot of stress out of the picture!


----------



## Samantha675

Guppy051708 said:


> ^We dont even tell ppl the EDD (except for BnB ;)) we just tell ppl, "the baby will be here by mid march". That keeps a lot of stress out of the picture!

Same here, I just say end of November, or beginning of December, whenever the baby decides it is ready.


----------



## Komatsu

I went into labour at 39w 0d and she was born at 39w+ 1d after a 23 hour labour .


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was 1 week overdue to the day!!


----------



## hardworknmama

I was a week overdue with my first, babies come when they want no matter how much you try to prepare.


----------



## Tulip

Woke up with mild contractions at 40+5, he arrived the next day - despite me trying everything in the book from 38 weeks :rofl:


----------



## bradshaw

i voted 39 - 40 but i went into labour on my due date- 5 am - my waters broke whilst i was asleep- as you can guess i woke up pretty quick lol x x


----------



## lynnikins

lol im sticking with " The baby will be here for Christmas " even though im due nearly 3 wks before Christmas lol


----------



## Faffalina

Labour started at 39+5, birth at 40.


----------



## moomin_troll

it was both for me!

i went into early labour at 39+6 with zane and that went on till i was 41+5 when they induced me by breaking my waters


----------



## bathbabe

36.3 weeks x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

40+9.


----------



## bouncychick

cant wait to answer this question - im 39 plus 4.................


----------



## Celesse

42+0 weeks. .... well according to 12 week scan date at least. I have a feeling from opk-ing this time that I was actually 41+4/5. 

I said no to induction and went into labour myself the day they had offered induction for.


----------



## jackiea85

With Joseph my waters went naturally at 39+5 x


----------



## LunaRose

41+2 but early labour started 3 days before!


----------



## silver_penny

39+1


----------



## HollySSmith

40 - DS was born on his due date!


----------



## rtracey80

38 + 3


----------



## DaniMoose

40 weeks exactly for me :D


----------



## sarajane

38+5 :)


----------



## violetsky

I voted before 37 weeks.

My waters broke at 35+6 and she was born at 36wks exactly! No reason at all as to why I went into early labour, she just seemed to decide she was coming and that was that!


----------



## Blah11

Labour at 39 weeks, born 39+1.


----------



## mummy2anangel

37weeks exactly x


----------



## pupsicle

39+4


----------



## Odd Socks

i went into labour 39+6 & gave birth on her due date.
xx


----------



## CJane

I went into labour on 41 + 1 - was very quick and much easier than I thought it would be xx


----------



## Seity

38+3 completely out of the blue. Super fast labor with no complications.


----------



## liz_legend

Wow, 40 - 41 weeks was the strong "winner" til 39 - 40 week's recent SPIKE!

I wanna go 39 - 40!


----------



## Belle25

I was 40+6 I has a sweep and that got things moving very fast as I had the sweep at 5pm and she was born at 4am.
xx


----------



## mama27

with my first 39 weeks and 6 days. with my second just over 38 weeks and number 3 well ill let you know, im now 39 weeks 3 days and still waiting. although lots of pains last few days. today nothing. until couple of hrs ago when i started to feel very uncomfortable. now im wide awake and washing clothes oh it's 00.37 am btw lol


----------



## bubbles123

I had him at 40+2 but went into labour at 40 weeks exactly.


----------



## Rmar

I was 39+2 with a hindwater leak to start things off and then a forewater gush mid contraction 11 hours later.


----------



## FirstBean

37+2


----------



## sweetcheeks78

40 + 5 - I woke about 4 am with contractions starting and waters went around midday.


----------



## minties

40+5 labour started and continued onto 40+6 and I had an amergency c-section.


----------



## Rebaby

38+1 :thumbup:


----------



## blaze777

39+2 first baby lol due on feb 19th. Arrived valentines day :) 2 days before her daddy's birthday!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Exactly 39 weeks. x


----------



## rwhite

41+1 :)


----------



## Meredith2010

40 + 6


----------



## aliwnec10

38 weeks with my 1st. :)


----------



## Newt

looking at the original post and the poll here roughly 50% of babies come on week 39 or 40. Is it true that the second comes earlier? My 1st arrived on his due date but active labour started the day before so I voted 39


----------



## Brookamy2000

37 weeks


----------



## RyliesMummy

This thread has given me hope :haha:

Won't vote at my DD was born at 39 weeks via C-section x


----------



## Mypreciouskid

First baby...39 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## liz_legend

bump


----------



## SoyLatte

Samantha675 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^We dont even tell ppl the EDD (except for BnB ;)) we just tell ppl, "the baby will be here by mid march". That keeps a lot of stress out of the picture!
> 
> Same here, I just say end of November, or beginning of December, whenever the baby decides it is ready.Click to expand...

We say the exact same thing!


----------



## Clareabell

Waters broke bang on 39 weeks


----------



## VieraSky

37 weeks


----------



## Bec27

I went into labour at 39+6 and he was born on his due date- 40 weeks. Couldn't believe he was one of the few born on his edd.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I went overdue by 17 days


----------



## youngwife20

sorry to interupt.. but if theres onl 7 days in a week whats the 40+14 mean? like is it worked out differently after certian amount of weeks?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

^ It's sometimes expressed like that when people say how 'overdue' they are, rather than saying 'I'm 42 weeks' they say they're 40+14, so 14 days 'late'. I usually say that Ruby came at 40+9, which is obviously 41+2 :) don't know why we say it like that though!


----------



## youngwife20

ahh right thanks :) i was wonderin isnt 42 weeks considered full term? or is that late? lol im new to all this!


----------



## Emerald

I had a due date baby :D x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

youngwife20 said:


> ahh right thanks :) i was wonderin isnt 42 weeks considered full term? or is that late? lol im new to all this!

It's full term :thumbup: But most people tend to call anything post the 40 week point 'late' as that's what your due date is given as. Technically, you're not post dates until after 42 weeks.


----------



## minime11

My lil man was born at 40+6


----------



## bbyno1

38 weeks


----------



## bnt2010

I was right at 39 weeks


----------



## Soos

40+4


----------



## Shandra

I was induced but I had him when I was 41+1


----------



## sequeena

I went into spontaeneous labour at 40+3 :flower:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Bumping this up as it's interesting!


----------



## Honeybee88x

My little girl was born at 36+1. Quite a surprise! she just decided she was ready to get out! :haha:


----------



## v2007

Started in labour at 41+2 and had her at 41+5.

V xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

41w+4d


----------



## Petra80

I was induced - 41 week


----------



## RoxyRoo

My baby arrived at 38+4, totally out of the blue! :)


----------



## Treelo

38wks


----------



## PrayinForBaby

36+6...had low fluid, gestational diabetes, and a grade 3 matured placenta with calcium deposits...eww lol


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I was 39+6 with both of my boys!xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Waters went at 40+2, had her on 40+4


----------



## katieandfras

Went into labour at 37+4 and had her at 37+6


----------



## amore

we didnt try anything to start my labour as I believe the baby will come when its ready. My labour started at 37 weeks and 6 days and my ds was born at 38 weeks exactly. However, I did have too much amnio so this may have caused my labour to start early x


----------



## emilyjade

40+1 x


----------



## Tanikit

I was induced at 38 weeks but probably would have gone earlier than 40 weeks as they needed only one gel and labour started within 2 hours so I was ready. I was losing my plug the day before the induction anyway.


----------



## lizardbreath

Went into labour on 39+5 had her on 39+6


----------



## NuKe

I did have to get induced, but only because there was meconium wen my waters broke so technically i went into spontaneous labour @ 40+6 xo


----------



## RachA

I went in to be induced at 41 + 5 but the reckoned they couldn't do it. Ended up having him at 42 weeks.


----------



## fides

spontaneous labor at EDD +13 (41wk 6days)


----------



## goddess25

40+2


----------



## Skippy54

I went into labour @ 35w & 2d x


----------



## NaturalMomma

41 weeks


----------



## happygal

39 weeks x


----------



## XJessicaX

went into labour on week 38+6, had her 2 days later.


----------



## mumeee

I was between two options in the poll. Latent/early labour started on 40+6, active on 41+1 and baby born 41+2


----------



## JadeEmChar

40+2


----------



## mandwrx

37 weeks :)


----------



## aam310

39 weeks


----------



## Chris59

40+3


----------



## Sovereign

Waters went at 37+5 and he was born at 37 + 6 x


----------



## hanelei

40+4


----------



## Saaaally

I went into labour an hour before being induced ahaaa! xxx


----------



## krismarie621

My water broke at just over 36 weeks and I had my LO that same day.


----------



## Hellodoris

Waters broke at 39+6 and she was born at 40+1.. Can but hope that this one will not take as long!!


----------



## Gudrun

41 week


----------



## Lief

My waters broke at 36+4 but I didn't have any pain. Started cramping late that evening and had my son in the early hours of 36+5


----------



## larudy13

I was 40+5


----------



## Kathrin99

I went at 40+3


----------



## Mummy Bean

40+8 (well 9 by the time i gave birth!)


----------



## PepsiChic

40+6 almost 41!


----------



## HollySSmith

40, on my due date.


----------



## hawalkden

Isaac arrived at 35 weeks. Due to pre-eclampsia. Waters went natrually and was meant to be getting induced that morning 9-10am but waters went at 2am! Weighing a chunky 6lb 14oz.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Labour started 5am at 39+6 but he wasn't born till 10am 40 weeks. DUE DATE BABY!! xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

41+3 :cloud9:


----------



## kathrin35

38 week


----------



## Twi

With my first I started dilating on his due date but was in slow labour for 9 days and it wasn't until the day they were going to induce me i actually dilated enough to be in established labour lol i tried everything over those 9 days haha hopefully not 9 days with this one lol


----------



## Samaraj

My waters broke and natural labour started dead on 40wks :)


----------



## NDH

My waters broke at 41+2 and contractions started mildly that evening. I had pitocin the following day to speed things up due to decells


----------



## verona

41 weeks x


----------



## JayDee

41+3, they were ringing me that morning to arrange a date for induction!


----------



## coco74

41 +3 , is was induced.


----------



## ClairAye

I put 40-41 as my waters went at 2.45am on my due date, but I didn't give birth until 4.45pm the next day :)


----------



## racheal021106

light contractions started exactly 39weeks at 3:30am had my little girl at 4:26pm :D :flower:


----------



## Wellington

Number 1: born after a natural labour at 37+5 although it all kicked off nearly 2 days before !

Number 2: right on due date


----------



## Lozdi

40+4 waters broke, baby make entrance 10 hours later. :happydance:


----------

